# Sunday 3rd December PPB melbourne possibility



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

10-15 knots, early morning or afternoon / early evening shift whatever suits the majority. It would be good to give the squidder a fitting fishing farewell.

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That sounds good Milt, looks like the weather will be alright 

6am (or earlier) launch alright with you?

I'll bring along some snags to have a feed afterwards - check the Mango christmas thread and see what you think :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm in for Sun morning, love the 10-15 knots of SW. Also love snags. Where abouts ya thinking, sounds Ricketty :?:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds good, I'm in, Ricketts or beyond


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm in for tomorrow. If it is to be Rickett's, I'm thinking i might hit the top end of the marine park on those 8-10m deep reefs, ~150-200m out from the park buoys (adjacent to fourth st). I might try to get out the before daybreak (daybreak around 6ish), and hopefully berley up something to make the drag sing. I'll look to launch around 5am from the Beaumaris Yacht Club


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ricketts sounds good, I really hope that wind stops blowing overnight though.
Squidette and I will aim for a 5:30 launch, might be closer to 6 though :wink: We'll keep an eye out for you dave, I think we'll drift with plastics or troll early, then maybe anchor up and berley once it gets lighter


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Not good, i think i'm going to be out for tomorrow  ! i had committed to taking some outtatowners trout fishing, and can't fit everything in. I'll make sure i get a fish in with you during the week before you leave Jase!

Good luck to those that make it out


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

No probs Dave, I got up early, took one look at the wind, and went back to bed! I'd love to catch up for a fish during the week if you have the time


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes, and I didn't think to look at the weather before heading out. I figured by about 6.15/ 6.30, no one was going to pitch. Very blustery on shore but once out, it wasn't so bad. Some swell, but not too bad either.

Spent about 2 1/2 hours drifting with a double drop shot rig and a 4oz sinker for 2 hits/ 0 fish. Both hits came on the drop. Pretty much went straight out to the 12/13m mark and drifted back to the yellow bouy.

Had a nice chat to the yacht club boys coming in - they must have had 6/7 cats on the beach from about 5.30 on


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good on you for getting out there Phil, a tribute to the seaworthiness of your Adventure :wink:


----------

